# Hyatt Coconut Plantation...Help!



## bigbird

Hi,
   I have a few days to rescind so please let this newbie know what he should do.I paid $14,800 for 1300 points in week 21.No interest in staying there just want to trade.Looked around to buy it privately cheaper but I did'nt find anything.Maybe I wasn't looking in the right place.Any imput at all would be greatly appreciated.Thanx in advance.


----------



## steve1000

If you're not planning on using that week and are just trying to buy points in the HVC system you should be able to find a resale for much less. Try ebay, redweek, myresortnetwork.com or check with Seth Nock a resale agent and TUG member who sells Hyatt and has been recommended by many on TUG. You should also make sure that a 1300 point week is enough to meet your needs. As a Hyatt owner I would suggest you might want to consider a higher point value week to give you more flexibility. I think the Hyatt system, timeshares, ands locations are terrific. Good luck!


----------



## Kal

1300 points is rock bottom and will not get you much for internal trading within the Hyatt system.  You can definitely do better on price by looking at resales.


----------



## frankhi

In late 2004, I bot a 1300 pt week at the Hyatt Beach House (Key West) for $6750. I found it in TUG classifieds.


----------

